# Oil Change! When, Where, Which Oil and why??



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Title says all, pl comment on:
How to if DIY?
Where to get the oil change and why?
Which oil and filter?
What mileage, 3K or 5K and why?
and
if you want to share any coupons, here u go!
Pep Boys $17.99 oil change Expires Jan 8, 2017 https://static.pepboys.com/docs/pdf...Coupon_9-LS-TierOil.pdf?CID=1122587_affiliate


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

DIY full synthetic 10k miles.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Title says all, pl comment on:
> How to if DIY?
> Where to get the oil change and why?
> Which oil and filter?
> ...


go to any Walmart w of course a oil/tire center. ask 4 their Quaker State oil/filter change. $19.88 plus tax! its def not on their out front price listing n they wont offer up front...but u cant do it any cheaper on ur own...n why would u want to? n forget suggested dealer/maunfactures mileage oil changes! do it evry 3k miles! car nut n dyi kinda guy here!...but its a no-brainer n sage advice 2 keep us appdrivenguys n r cars, runnin straight. just my .02


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> go to any Walmart w of course a oil/tire center. ask 4 their Quaker oil/filter change. $19.88 plus tax! its def not on their out front price listing n they wont offer up front...but u cant do it any cheaper on ur own...n why would u want to? n forget suggested dealer/maunfactures mileage oil changes! do it evry 3k miles! car nut n dyi kinda guy here!...but its a no-brainer n sage advice 2 keep us appdrivenguys n r cars, runnin straight. just my .02


n im sure ur already on it!...but check out gasbuddy.com for the cheapeast gas prices in ur locale!


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

WIX filter from OReilly or local place. Mobil 1, 3500-5000 miles, my interval is 7k, only went that long one time. You can hear the difference, if it's too much move the interval up. After you buy it it's your car, the manufacturer doesn't care. 

Also change brake fluid every 1-2 years and you'll never have brake problems except new pads. Same with coolant, power steering fluid, and fluid, and use good stuff. Fresh fluids do not cause wear or oxidise parts, old ones can.

Buy a socket-type cap wrench for the filter you use, a pan that makes it easy to pour the old oil into a jug, save at least one extra old jug in case you forget to take the oil back. If you do it carefully, still less than 30 min and you spend on better oil not on some tech forgetting to put oil back in or putting the wrong kind in. 

13 year old Honda with original steering rack, water pump, PS pump, etc. Do it cheap now or pay a lot later. Learn to do the stuff yourself, it pays you back because you care if it's right, plenty of videos out there.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Full synthetic . .. the purple container . .. I don't remember the Brand name. 

It had by far the best results on a few tests i read. I do 12000-15000 intervals. I use a better quality filter.

Do it myself... 30-50


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Full synthetic . .. the purple container . .. I don't remember the Brand name.


What if they change the color to ....... may be yellow or green or something else and what about color blind people???


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Full synthetic d.i.y., 7,500 miles minimum, 10,000 miles maximum.

Walmart brand full synthetic 10-30 or Mobil 1 0-20 depending on the car.

We have 3 cars over 150,000 miles doing this, one over 200,000 miles...

3,000 is jiffy lube sales pitch, unnecessary.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> What if they change the color to ....... may be yellow or green or something else and what about color blind people???


Well it has purple in the name so unless literacy is an issue...

If you are color blind, get the one in the gray container that has these letters in the name: 
P U R P L E

If you're illiterate and color blind... ask for help from someine you trust?

The other option is to use Google to look up synthetic oil tests.

If neither of these options is good enough, ignore my post


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Well it has purple in the name so unless literacy is an issue...
> 
> If you are color blind, get the one in the gray container that has these letters in the name:
> P U R P L E
> ...


lol!


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

DIY full synthetic 7,500
Mobil 1, OEM filter
And yes, myself, even though I'm a girl


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> .....And yes, myself, even though I'm a girl


NM


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Obviously from your ID that you a female who works for Flex since 1982, and you are from Chile* correct me if I am wrong!!!! lol
> * Flag of Chile https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Chile


I believe that is Texas Flag. However, Chile and Texas flags do alike, the only difference is the blue part, Chile only has half of the blue.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I know that, I was just teasing her! lol


And I haven't been "working" for Amazon since 1982. Only participating in their Flex program as none of us are actual employees


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Full synthetic d.i.y., 7,500 miles minimum, 10,000 miles maximum.
> 
> Walmart brand full synthetic 10-30 or Mobil 1 0-20 depending on the car.
> 
> ...


Since you're a mod I'm going to take it that you're not trolling.

I was doing it long before Jiffy Lube was born. And I've never let anyone like that near my vehicles. Changing oil strictly by the numbers is just as dumb as using Jiffy Lube.

I look at the oil when it comes out. I listen to the engine before and after the change. That's how I've calibrated my changes over the years with different vehicles, and it works, to the point where non-mechanical people can learn "when" with a little attention to the sound the engine makes.

In one example, a 1985 2500 6.2 Suburban, used hard in a city for landscaping work, this year I got an email from the owner, diesel with over 500k miles on it, 30 years old, and it doesn't use oil; she learned to listen and changed accordingly.

The interval depends on how I used the car during that time, how long the oil sat in the crankcase matters also. Scientists are wonderful and all, but none of them are offering free engine swaps. If you trust the manufacturer, then I've got a Takata airbag here for you, cheap.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Full synthetic . .. the purple container . .. I don't remember the Brand name.
> 
> It had by far the best results on a few tests i read. I do 12000-15000 intervals. I use a better quality filter.
> 
> Do it myself... 30-50


Royal Purple? I have a friend who buys and sells autos from auctions. He us uses Royal purple to make the engine sound better and has claimed it hid a knocking sound before. LOL.

I use the Mobil 5000. I change my oil when my vehicle tells me its time (I think it comes out to be about 5,000 miles).

Check your owner's manual and it will tell you.

For those waiting 15,000 miles, yall are crazy if you manufacture does not recommend this specifically. Changing your oil is the easiest, most cost-effective way to keep your vehicle running.

I have always followed manufacturer's recommendations and never had a car break down because of engine failure. I keep my cars past 200,000 miles (unless it is wrecked)


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

^^^The purple container is Royal Purple. Stick with whatever viscosity (5/30, 0/20, etc) that is recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Royal Purple? I have a friend who buys and sells autos from auctions. He us uses Royal purple to make the engine sound better and has claimed it hid a knocking sound before. LOL.
> 
> I use the Mobil 5000. I change my oil when my vehicle tells me its time (I think it comes out to be about 5,000 miles).
> 
> ...


That's it royal purple . ..

I do the know about hiding engine knock, but..

I had an expedition that started to knock, a mechanic friend told me it was on its deathbed. I filled it with super thick motor oil and motor honey. my parents were goung to buy a new car, so I parked it in a shopping center next to the dealership at night .

The next morning they drove up there , drive the expedition 100 yards to the dealership and traded it in. They got a good value, 5800. 10 year old 250k miles

They were going to give them relatively the same on their car. they used mine for trade and I bought theirs for the difference $100.00 or so.


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

More info on oil, ridiculously long but basically Royal Purple scores far lower than valvoline and castrol in many tests. So does Redline. https://540ratblog.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/motor-oil-wear-test-ranking/

Also, the engineer who wrote all that says this 50 feet down in that text... "Even though extended drain intervals are not really in the best interest of any engine, because motor oil is typically dark, dirty, contaminated and in need of changing by 5,000 miles..."

Here's his conclusions, at the bottom...makes sense to me...but that diesel I mentioned above did not like to go over 4k, used mostly in city traffic...

CONCLUSION / RECOMMENDATION:
.
• I use 5,000 mile oil change intervals for conventional or synthetic oils, in my own normal daily driven street vehicles, for all the reasons discussed above. And it works out that it is also convenient to see when an oil change is due, by simply looking for 5,000 mile increments on the odometer.
.
• I would NOT use shorter change intervals for normal daily driven street vehicles. But, I would and do, use shorter change intervals for vehicles that are subjected to severe/extreme usage.

.

• In "Hybrid vehicles", depending on the conditions when the vehicle is underway, the engine is sometimes running, and sometimes not running. And they usually also employ an "engine-off" feature when the vehicle comes to a stop. All this on-again/off-again engine operation creates a severe/extreme usage condition for the engine's motor oil. That is because the oil cannot maintain a high enough temperature to keep normal condensation removed, which comes from the constant over, and over, and over, partial heating and then re-cooling of the oil. This is a textbook example of short trip operation on the motor oil, which is one of the worst things you can subject a motor oil to. As a result, in order to provide a Hybrid vehicle's engine with the best possible wear protection, its motor oil should be changed much more frequently, such as at every 3,000 miles, because of this severe/extreme usage. So, it is in your best interest to ignore the ridiculously long oil change interval in the Owner's Manual or the dash's oil change indicator.
.
• I would NOT use longer change intervals, not even with premium synthetic oils labeled for extended change intervals, for all the reasons discussed above.

.

• For vehicles that don't get driven much, change the motor oil once a year, even if the oil has less than 5,000 miles on it.
.
• I recommend using the oil change interval I follow, for those who want to provide their engines with the best protection.

.


----------

